# Burger Recipes



## Snip 13 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all 

Just wanted to share a few simple burger recipes of mine for all of you that are too hot to cook in the kitchen with the summer heat! Please feel free to add your own ideas for burgers!

Beef Burgers

1.5kg (3.3 pounds) of minced beef
2 tsps of finely grated lemon zest
3 cloves of crushed garlic
1 small onion grated
1 heaped tsp of dried oregano or 3 tsp fresh chopped
1 tsp paprika
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all the ingredients together well and form burger patties. (Makes 6-8)
Grill till done to your liking. Serve with Ciabatta Rolls, slices of ripe tomatoes and crumbled feta cheese.

Pork Burgers

1.5 kg (3.3 pounds) minced pork
1 cup of fresh bread crumbs
2 large eggs beaten
1 large grated onion
1 heaped tsp of garlic powder or 2 cloves crushed garlic
1/4 cup of chopped fresh mint
1/4 cup of chopped fresh cilantro
2 tbs w/sauce
2 tbs ketchup
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients well.  Form patties (makes 6-8)
Grill till golden and serve with crisp lettuce, mayo and rolls of choice.

Chicken Burgers

1.5 kg (3.3 pounds) of minced chicken
4 strips of streaky bacon finely chopped
1/2 cup of grated parmesan
4 spring onions finely chopped (with green bits)
2 large eggs beaten
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients well and form patties (makes 6-8)

Avocado Cream for serving:
mash one large avocado with half a tub of smooth cream cheese, 2 tbs of lemon juice and salt and pepper to taste.

Grill till golden and serve with avocado cream and crispy bread rolls.

These are the only burgers I've made where I wrote the recipes down 
I'll have to start writing things down now that I've joined DC. Can't very well post recipes with a dash of this and a handful of that etc. !


----------

